# SC & NC folks - Club Meeting!



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

*The South Carolina Aquarium Association's first official meeting is scheduled for** December 10th at noon at Fuddruckers on Woodruff Rd in Greenville, SC.
*
Members and non-members welcome to attend (but we'll want you to join - membership's free!)
Our web site: - Home

We will be giving away goodies, and raffling off a 4 stage RO/DI unit. 
Depending on attendance, we will also be raffling off an Aquatic life 873 gallon per hour marine pump.
Oceans Floor store tour to follow! Support those stores that support us!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

This is awesome! I have always wanted to join a fish keeper club but did not think there was one around here! Thank you so much I will do my best to be there.

ETA: How do I sign up I do not see anywhere on the website. ; )


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a small link, sorry -we can't afford fancy forum software yet!
Click on the "Forum" link on the main page and it will take you to a page with a registration link.
*PLEASE pass the meeting/site info along to any others who might be interested!*

We will try to move future meetings around to different parts of the state, including western NC if we have enough interest/members in other locations.

Here is a direct link to the page with the registration link:
South Carolina Aquaria Association • User Control Panel • Login
The "register" link is in the mid/upper left side of the page, just under the banner. If that doesn't work, please PM me.

Note: there is a software problem on that page, the system won't log you in automatically on future visits, even if you select that option. You'll have to log in every time until we can figure out how to fix the issue.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok thank you I will let you know if I have any trouble.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Wish there was a club like this around me. I would so join it. Good luck with the club hope it works out like y'all want it to.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Calmwaters,
Any luck with the registration? I didn't see any "Hi" post from you on the SCAA club forum!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi DKRST I will head there right now to register. I have been a bit busy today and have not taken time to do it. LOL


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

UPDATE - due to SC gaming laws, we will not be having a raffle, but we will be giving away door prizes instead (same items, just legal this way!). No purchase required.

Future meetings will move around SC. depending on membership growth.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------

